# red mottle cock with red badge hen



## facebook10majid (Dec 31, 2010)

i have breeded a red mottle cock with a red badge hen will i have mottled babies


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Please post pictures of the two words this helps us in giving you an answer to your question. ..GEORGE


----------

